# 211K info pop up



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

While I'm watching a program, every 10-15 minutes or so, the program information dialog pops up. Anyone else having this problem?


Ken


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

kstevens said:


> While I'm watching a program, every 10-15 minutes or so, the program information dialog pops up. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Ken


YES

The problem has plagued us with the 222 in the master bedroom. There's a number of things involved here; 
 The receiver sits beneath a wall-mounted 46" LCD TV
 on a polished wood surface which itself extends out past the front of the receiver a couple inches
 there is a large *MIRROR* on the opposite wall approx. 10' away
 there is a 4-lamp/ceiling fan combo in the middle of the room, equidistant between the mirror and the receiver

This drove us "nucking futs" until we finally figured out what was happening. The workaround involved ALL of the following 
 The celing light MUST BE OFF at all times (whenever you're watching TV)
 on the 222 there are 3 I/R detectors. Covering the two outside ones w/black tape significantly reduced the mirror problem w/certain scenes on the TV causing the popup, but didn't completely solve it 100%
 moving the receiver forward on the shelf so there is nothing directly under the front leading edge cured the balance of the problem
 except for the ceiling light, which absolutely, positively must be kept off

A much more elegant fix (yes, a FIX) would be to have changed out the remote control for a UHF remote instead of I/R


----------

